# Reparatur Bootstrailer



## Queequeg (23. März 2011)

Moin liebe Trollinggemeinde,

bei meinem Trailer (1-achser mit Auflaufbremse) muss jetzt die Bremsanlage repariert, ggf. erneuert werden. Der Trailer stammt von Konkel aus Ratzeburg. Nur wollte ich ihn, aufgrund der weiteren Entfernung, da nicht ganz hinbringen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Weiß jemand von Euch eine gute und faire Werkstatt in Hamburg die für o.g. Vorhaben in Frage kommt?

Über PN's würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## lille pojken (23. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

Hejsan

Mal so in den raum gefragt,es ist ja eine Trommelbremse dat sollte doch jeder schrauber machen können egal ob fuer Anhänger oder Auto!!!

War jedenfalls beim mir so einfach zu meinem Schrauber und in 0,nix fertig!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Klaus S. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

Gerade an Bremsen sollte nicht jeder 0815-Schrauber dran rumwerkeln... meine Meinung #h


----------



## botheboss (23. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

Moinsen,

steh Lars bei - kommt drauf an - was defekt ist und ob man nicht 2 linke Hände hat.
Was für ein Problem hast denn?

Züge fest?
Beläge runter?
Beläge fest?
Radlager?
etc. TÜV - Bericht;+;+;+

Beläge wechseln und Lager wechseln - Sache von 30 Minuten.
Brauchst nur geeignetes Werkzeug. (Abzieher/Drahtbürste..)

Ersatzteile bei jeden Autozubehör zu kriegen.

Ansonsten jede Werkstatt - sprich freie - gute Preise!!!

Oder ein Kumpel - mit Erfahrung!!!

Viel Spaß und Glück.

Mfg

Petri Heil


----------



## Queequeg (23. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

N'abend,
ist leider etwas umfangreicher das Thema, denn es beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die Bremsbeläge, auch die Auflaufmimik vorne incl. Gestänge ist betroffen. D.h. eine Hebebühne oder Grube ist von Nöten. Außerdem muss da, bevor es zum TÜV geht, das Ganze auf'm Prüfstand eingestellt werden.


----------



## botheboss (23. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

d.h.;+;+

Auflaufbremse wechseln?????

Wenn du ohne Boot zum TÜV fährst - können die  eh kein Bremstest machen.

Zudem hast eh beim Trailer eine höhere Differenz zwischen den Werten.

Kannst aber zur Sicherheit ein Bremsentest machen - bei jeder Werkstatt. 


Viel Glück


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

probiere es mal hier http://www.aluliner.com/Anhaenger-Onlineshop-Anschrift:_:33.html Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen Trailer von einem Kollegen dort komplett überholen lassen. Gute Arbeit zu fairen Preisen. 
Im übrigen, ich habe meinen Trailer auch mal ohne Boot getüvt. Die Auflaufbremse funktioniert auch so !


----------



## stinja (26. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*



botheboss schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> steh Lars bei - kommt drauf an - was defekt ist und ob man nicht 2 linke Hände hat.
> Was für ein Problem hast denn?
> ...


 
So einfach ist das auch nicht,
Brauchst einen kräftigen Drehmomentschlüssel und 
immer eine neue Mutter auf der Achse.(Selbstsichernd und nur einmal verwendbar)


----------



## Queequeg (28. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> probiere es mal hier http://www.aluliner.com/Anhaenger-Onlineshop-Anschrift:_:33.html Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen Trailer von einem Kollegen dort komplett überholen lassen. Gute Arbeit zu fairen Preisen.
> Im übrigen, ich habe meinen Trailer auch mal ohne Boot getüvt. Die Auflaufbremse funktioniert auch so !


 
Vielen Dank Klaus, das klingt interessant#6


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. März 2011)

*AW: Reparatur Bootstrailer*

der macht den TÜV auch direkt mit


----------

